# Doctors won't prescribe medication?



## Holly89 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not really sure where to start here....

I am a 23 year old woman that has suffered with anxiety for nearly 10 years; yep, nearly half of my life. I've been back and forth to the doctor for it, and on and off medications. I've been off medication more than on it, mostly because no doctor will prescribe me anything that works or doesn't make things worse. 

I've been to my GP the most about this. Each time I go, he just recommends Zoloft or Celexa. He's put me on Zoloft three separate times, and Celexa once. Zoloft does nothing for me. Celexa makes me worse. Regardless, it's all he wants to prescribe me. The most recent time I went, he simply asked, "do you think you need to be on medication?" :/ 

I'm really irritated, because plenty of people with far less severe anxiety than me are running around with prescriptions for Xanax; some of them from the very same GP I usually see. I can't drive. I can't work a job. I can't have friends. I'm stuck in my house taking online college classes, apparently for the remainder of my life. I want to live a regular life, but my anxiety keeps me from doing so. 

I cannot afford to see a specialist about my anxiety, so I'm stuck with GPs in my area. What on earth do I need to tell a doctor in order for them to put me on something useful?


----------



## GenDripik (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the site. I can understand the predicament you are in as I used to be very insistent about trying meds and at one point I put my fist down and told them not to play around with me anymore. 

Got all kinds of meds and not a single one helped :/

My advice is just to stay off them really.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I had to fight my doctor to give me Xanax and even then she'd only give me 10. -_-


----------



## GlassRoom (Mar 22, 2013)

I have no idea, because I'm in the same boat as you. I made an emergency appointment with my psych last Friday nearly in tears. I felt the most incredible overwhelming feeling of depression and anxiety all of a sudden, and literally spent an entire day either bawling or holding back tears. It triggered a panic attack and I found myself nearly hyperventilating in the shower for close to an hour. 

All my dr did was bump up my Zoloft and lower my Vyvanse. When I was in there, I just wanted anything... anything at all that could give me some kind of short term relief. That day and the next few days I felt absolutely miserable and I couldn't shake it off... I literally felt like every aspect of my life was just awful... it was definitely something chemical or hormonal. I'm feeling better now but I would really like to have Xanax or another short acting drug for days like those... my eyes were literally welling up in my dr's office while he increased my Zoloft to 100 mg lol. I was taking 75mg and I already have no sex drive at all whatsoever... I literally have to make myself have sex with my boyfriend! It sucks... I'm tired of him just upping the dosage because it doesn't seem to do much other than destroy my libido... It clearly doesn't even prevent panic attacks at a pretty high dose...


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe you should just keep switching between GPs until you find one who will prescribe what you want. It is worrying that different doctors have different prescribing habits. That reflects the fact that they are generally pulling judgments out of their arses, without really knowing what will or wont work.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I think doctors get kind of desensitized to the individual needs of their patients, and get into following this script of things they did in the past with other patients. Like a kind of faceless protocol. That even if you think you have a pretty decent idea of what you need, and can tell the doctor what's going on personally, they just ignore you and follow the pattern.

That's my experience with my doctor. When I told him another SSRI was not going to do anything for me, and he put me on one anyways, and I've been on it a while, and all it's done is make me unable to sleep. That's about it.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I am very fortunate that my doctor prescribed benzos the first visit. If he had only prescribed me ssri for anxiety I probably would have stopped seeing him after a few visits. I dont have a lot of money to waste trial and erroring SSRI that may not help with anxiety. I havent had any luck with ssris for anxiety.

Id talk to him about trying other medications besides ssri for anxiety and if he just refuses to prescribe medications that might actually help then I would find another doctor.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Go to a psychiatrist. I have no idea why you are seeing a GP for psychiatric needs?
Getting a prescription has never been an issue for me. My doc gives me #270 Klonopin every 3 months.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree, you really need to find a way to see a good psychiatrist. In the meantime, make sure that you are communicating everything you told us with your doctor. Every appointment, pound it in your doctors mind how disabling your anxiety is and that you need help immediately. You are desperate, make sure that your doctor understands your symptoms, quality of life and how much you need help. Tell your doctor that you really need a medication that will help you right away.

You've taken a couple SSRI's, if your doctor suggests that you try another SSRI, refuse! you have tried a couple and they do not work for you, communicate this with your doctor. get assertive with your care and your doctor, make sure you get the help you need. Good luck.

Again, when it comes to getting well; a good psychiatrist is priceless. Beg, borrow or steal to afford to see a good one. GP's are really limited when it comes to treating psychiatric problems.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Doctors will not give you medicine for this, I experienced the same  You need to find better help asap, a psychiatrist will understand and help you accordingly. You need this!!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Cylon said:


> Doctors will not give you medicine for this, I experienced the same  You need to find better help asap, a psychiatrist will understand and help you accordingly. You need this!!


I agree to see a psychiatrist but I have seen several GP's who did properly prescribe the anti-anxiety drugs that I needed.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Most people have to try a few meds before they will prescribe benzos. I am addicted to them so I would just say careful what you wish for.....


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

istayhome said:


> Some people get addicted to opioids and have a really bad time. So should people who have chronic, debilitating pain not use opioids because of the cautionary tales of addiction?


That's one discrepancy which I never understood either, they wouldn't prescribe just Aspirin for chronic debilitating pain, but they seem to often times do the equivalent of just that for anxiety disorders.

I also notice that one poster above is prescribed vyvanse (schedule 2) but her doctor refuses to prescribe benzodiazepines (schedule 4). I don't know what sort of miscommunication has led to this class being so loathed by some doctors.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

And @the OP--See a different doctor. My GP basically tried Wellbutrin and Celexa and when I went in after those failures and really laid out my anxiety symptoms she gave me Klonopin. I know there are docs that keep a tight rein on these pills but others hand them out like tic tacs. If your doc isn't meeting your needs, get another one. They (the docs) work for you--you don't work for them. Also, I will again say just use them as needed and not more....they are great for anxiety, not saying they aren't. Only thing that has ever worked for me. But moderation isn't a bad idea for anything--it's the way to approach EVERYTHING. Good luck.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> I also notice that one poster above is prescribed vyvanse (schedule 2) but her doctor refuses to prescribe benzodiazepines (schedule 4). I don't know what sort of miscommunication has led to this class being so loathed by some doctors.


I read that as well and it stood out to me too as totally illogical.

When even our uptight DEA puts benzos in C-IV it should convey that they're not "highly addictive." C-II would contain the stuff with high abuse potential.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Please stay on topic and avoid the arguments - this thread should be about medication advice. It shouldn't be about debating or arguing as to whose opinion is the right one, ultimately leading to a series of personal attacks.


----------



## caramelnutlog (Jun 28, 2011)

Im in a world of hurt now. For several years my GP prescribed alprazolam - for the first time since I was a child I was beginning to have a life. I was truly happy in my heart.

On my last checkup four months ago I was informed that due to threats by the state medical board, my doctor is no longer allowed to prescribe controlled substances deemed 'prone to abuse' to anyone. Right then the alarms started flashing - I cant trust that Im getting the care I DESERVE. According to him Im a liability. Ive never abused anything nor been in trouble. I took myself off of them immediately.

I thought that I had put myself through enough social situations to get through it without. Wrong. Its entirely fight or flight chemistry. Now Im right back where I started; midnight runs to the grocery - zip in zip out, working from home, panic attacks, nausea, severe anxiety, irrational reasons not to leave the house. I cant speak coherently to anyone.

I was finally beginning to make friends. I even had a date. Its all over. Its crushing. Its pathetic. Ive lost hope and Im still coming to terms with the fact that Im actually going to be alone for the rest of my life - ALONE ALONE... in a way most people cant understand. Bad enough I spent my first 38 years without so much as a date. Anyone who says just do without is clueless. In 6 years, alprazolam hasnt been habit forming, built any tolerance, or given me withdrawl when I stopped. I never had to increase my dosage. This medication works.

By the way, in most countries you can buy this over the counter... Stop giving bad advice. Its irresponsible. ...picking up the pieces, again.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Alprazolam also known as Xanax cannot be bought OTC in most countries. The only countries that it can that come to mind are balkan states like Serbia but even then I think they changed the laws now.

Your case is an excellent example of why patients need to stockpile medications because without notice or reason the doctor can just one day decide to cold turkey your supply.

There is good news however. There are research chemicals which are identical to benzos only altered slightly so that in most countries (check your country's laws) you can buy these online legally without and prescription or any Dr Dumbass getting in your way.

I suggest you PM the SAS user Ultrashy for the link to the website as he has personally ordered thousands of benzos just like Alprazolam(just a slight chemical alteration) legally. So if you really find benzos are having a positive change in your life and are really what you need, then go ahead and buy them online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caramelnutlog (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Noca - My hands are tied. For several reasons, I cant do anything that could come back on me legally.

This runs in my family, two of my brothers and my mom all have the same diagnosis. I fought it the longest. When I did seek out a doctor they ran the protocal gambit. Citalopram to Lexapro to Paxil to Zoloft to Propronolol and on and on - after a year and a half they tried, you'll love this, anti-psychotics... after all, if antidepressants didnt work and benzos are the devils seed then i must be psychotic. I was put on 80mg of Geodone. After four days I suffered kidney failure and was on short term disability for six weeks. It was the worst experience of my life and the only people that understood were my family. After that my 72yo mom went with me to my GP appt (Im 44) and explained the whole situation, and at last he put me on the same medication and the same dosage she has been taking for 11 years - xanax. After that experience Im convinced that most doctors will only prescribe what theyre paid to prescribe, and theyre taught to assume your drug-seeking. As of the last year or two, my moms doc has been slowly clamping down on her medication... she is now required to see her dr every month. She was told recently it wont be long before she wont be able to get them either.

There is no legitimate reason i should be in this position. None.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

caramelnutlog said:


> Thank you for your reply Noca - My hands are tied. For several reasons, I cant do anything that could come back on me legally.
> 
> This runs in my family, two of my brothers and my mom all have the same diagnosis. I fought it the longest. When I did seek out a doctor they ran the protocal gambit. Citalopram to Lexapro to Paxil to Zoloft to Propronolol and on and on - after a year and a half they tried, you'll love this, anti-psychotics... after all, if antidepressants didnt work and benzos are the devils seed then i must be psychotic. I was put on 80mg of Geodone. After four days I suffered kidney failure and was on short term disability for six weeks. It was the worst experience of my life and the only people that understood were my family. After that my 72yo mom went with me to my GP appt (Im 44) and explained the whole situation, and at last he put me on the same medication and the same dosage she has been taking for 11 years - xanax. After that experience Im convinced that most doctors will only prescribe what theyre paid to prescribe, and theyre taught to assume your drug-seeking. As of the last year or two, my moms doc has been slowly clamping down on her medication... she is now required to see her dr every month. She was told recently it wont be long before she wont be able to get them either.
> 
> There is no legitimate reason i should be in this position. None.


Do not speak from ignorance. Don't just assume that research chemical benzos are illegal. If you really want them, whatever country you live in, do your research and look it up. Most of these research benzos are made and sold from the UK and are not even covered by any laws. I would never advise anyone to break the law. Exploit the loopholes in the rules but don't break any laws.

If you really want benzos and its important to you, do your own research. If you sort of want them, but not really, then just sit back and believe they are illegal or believe whatever you want to believe, that is your choice.

It doesn't really matter how you got to where you are, it just matters what you are going to do about it.


----------



## caramelnutlog (Jun 28, 2011)

Research chemicals? Desiring benzos? Are you insane? The thread is called 'Doctors Wont Prescribe...' What ive clearly stated is that I WANT appropriate care that I can trust without faceless bureaucrats determining what suits them rather than myself.

Do you typically speak without thinking? You obviously didnt understand anything i wrote. Dont bother responding. You are a contradiction in every respect to what I believed was the purpose of this thread and most likely the forum.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Doctors who don't prescribe medications?

This is like a young lady who go to visit her local porn producer as she hears porn can make you lot a money. She then goes on to list the 50 different things that she refuses to do.

Q: Would the producer be polite and say "We won't be needing you miss." or will his boot print be on her a** where he kicked her the f*** out for entirely wasting his time?

If anybody gets a doctor like this ask then, "so what it it that you do?" Handing out meds is standard part of being an MD. Just as blowing random dudes is a standard part of porn.

If you can't do these things, you're in the wrong profession. Become a therapist if you don't want to hand out meds. Ugh!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Your case is an excellent example of why patients need to stockpile medications because without notice or reason *the doctor can just one day decide to cold turkey your supply. *
> 
> My late mother had the same doctor for more than a decade. He must have been 55, but he was lean & fit -- exactly what healthy looks like (I'm guessing he had a 32" waist at 6" tall). A week later gets a letter saying that I'm forced to end my practice due to a diagnosis of cancer.
> 
> ...


www.smokeyschemsite.com

There service is without rival. In the lower right corner they have a "talk to us box" that runs 24/7 and they are pleased to help newbies, as they'd like to make you a regular customer. I have never found them to be anything but helpful & informative, taking as much time as it takes. You never feel rushed. If you pay via Wester Union they will give you the name of the guy or gal in Bristol UK who is currently picking up payments for them.

Run down their list of meds. Anything ending in "pam" or "lam" is a benzo. You can readily research any of these substances on line to compare them.

Lets say you want to know about diclazepam, a valium analog: https://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/Diclazepam

There are lots of benzos and much research to be done. There is no need to rush. Research what you're doing.

You can get 25% off by using Western Union (Do NOT use Money Gram unless you think a police interrogation is fun. Who is this person you're sending it it? Why are sending it to them? How about it's my money and it's none of you damn business. ALWAYS fund WU transfers from your bank, as your credit card company will screw you, considering it a cash advance with likely a 20% interest rate. Admittedly WU screws you with sh**ty exchange rates, but they gotta make money. And with 25% off for "cash" it still a nifty savings over using your credit card, though not really 25% (perhaps 20%).

Obviously, it you're just trying a small number of each benzo and you want them ASAP then you could reasonably use credit card as Western Union isn't going to be as fast. I don't need lightening speed, so I can wait a few more days for Western Union. I wouldn't use WU is I didn't trust them 100%.

My packages all came within 10 days for my most recent order. All were well-packed un undamaged, so I guess I should be a happy camper. You can track them with Royal Mail and then USPS as soon as they land in America, so I knew exactly when they hit the ground at Chicago's O'Hare.

The folks at smokeyschemsite will all be very happy to explain this to you. I've never found them be anything other than helpful an pleasant. For shipping use Royal Mail with tracking and signature required (which is actually like 10 cents less than without a sig).

Apparently there is a Xanax analog, but it hasn't come out yet. I've only read about it. colazelam, a Klonopin analog, is my personal favorite thus far, but they've been out of stock on that lately. I got lucky and grabbed up some while they had it. Of course, it's not like I've tried every one yet and we all differ, so I can't say what's best for you.

If you buy more than 1,000 tablets they will break it down into packages of 1,000 each.

Now a certain individual has told me I'm a poor example for harm reduction. Keep in mind that I believe all of you are competent adults and you can choose what to put in your body and what not to. If you feel this is too risk, that's a legitimate, view. If you want to do with your body as you wish and give two fully extended middle fingers to the establishment as I do, well then this might be for you.

*I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE YOU TO EDUCATE YOUSELF ON THE TOPIC OF WHAT YOU'RE TAKING, NO MATTER WHAT THE DRUG MAY BE -- FROM YOUR DOCTOR OR FROM UK SUPPLIER OF RESEARCH CHEMICALS.*

I've found the greatest problems can generally be traced to ignorance. You're an adult and I feel you should be able to put anything in your body that you want. But with such freedom comes responsibility.

*There simply is no such thing as too much research. AND DON'T ASSUME THAT BECAUSE A 250# MAN WITH AN EXCEPTIONAL TOLERANCE REPRESENTS SOMETHING THAT YOU CAN DO. IF YOU BLINDLY FOLLOW WHAT I'VE DONE YOUR'RE AN IDIOT.*

If you did what I did odds are you be sleeping on the floor or wherever you landed. I'm only throwing in this example to silence a critic who thinks I set a bad example.

It's not my intent to set an example. I only report what works and what doesn't for me.

BTW, I love hearing from other SAS members, so if you should have any questions on this or anything else at all, please feel free to contact me. Or if you just feel like a chat. We can talk about literally anything you feel like.

Best of Luck,
Karl (all PMs get my full real name, e-mail, and phone number)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

caramelnutlog said:


> Research chemicals? Desiring benzos? Are you insane? The thread is called 'Doctors Wont Prescribe...' What ive clearly stated is that I WANT appropriate care that I can trust without faceless bureaucrats determining what suits them rather than myself.
> 
> Do you typically speak without thinking? You obviously didnt understand anything i wrote. Dont bother responding. You are a contradiction in every respect to what I believed was the purpose of this thread and most likely the forum.


Waahhhh, Wahhh, wahhhh. Sorry, I didn't realize the intention of this thread was for you to whine rather than actually seek solutions to your problems. Nobody cares what you want. I will let you be and let you continue crying then.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> If you really want benzos and its important to you, do your own research. If you sort of want them, but not really, then just sit back and believe they are illegal or believe whatever you want to believe, that is your choice.
> 
> It doesn't really matter how you got to where you are, it just matters what you are going to do about it.


Keith most certainly is not ignorant. He's one of the best informed members of SAS and the board is lucky to have him.

Here's how the law works: The US has drug analog laws. Any analog of a C-I or C-II substance is automatically illegal in the US. Benzos are a C-IV which are NOT covered by such analog laws. Legally, what you're buying is not a controlled substance nor even a drug at all.

This requires the pretense that they are for research only. Nobody believes it, but that's what one must say. If you correspond with smokey's chem shop you are forced to say how much your dog enjoyed substance X and ask if they have anything similar that your dog might also enjoy. They cannot, and will not, in any way admit that it's for human use. If you said you took it they'd remind you in their chat they they should not be used by humans. Silly? Yup, but that's how they remain legal.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

GPs are very reluctant to prescribe psych drugs. My GP has no problem giving me Zoloft but the most Xanax he'd give me is 10 pills. I don't think GPs are comfortable delving into all the psych drugs because they are not familiar with them. When I went to a Psychiatrist he gave me Xanax like it was candy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cletis said:


> GPs are very reluctant to prescribe psych drugs. My GP has no problem giving me Zoloft but the most Xanax he'd give me is 10 pills. I don't think GPs are comfortable delving into all the psych drugs because they are not familiar with them. * When I went to a Psychiatrist he gave me Xanax like it was candy.*


How much "candy" did the pdoc dispense?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> How much "candy" did the pdoc dispense?


90 .5 MG pills every time I saw him.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> Most people have to try a few meds before they will prescribe benzos. I am addicted to them so I would just say careful what you wish for.....


How old were you when you started Klonopin and were you fully informed of the risk before you started?

I can imagine ignorance being a problem in say, 1985. It's impossible to claim ignorance today given that you could spend an entire lifetime (and then some) just reading the stunning abundance of anti-benzo propaganda.

One guy recently introduced to the so-over-the-top Benzo Buddies that it's comical. They start out with a hot female reporter telling me that Xanax is more addictive heroin. If this were true, just imagine how many cute Xanax addicts would have given my BJs just so I'd give a few bars that are better than heroin. I never got a single offer of sex for drugs though. Heroin addicts will blow any random dude to pay for their fix. Oddly, they show no interest in a guy with a pile of Xanax.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> How old were you when you started Klonopin and were you fully informed of the risk before you started?
> 
> I can imagine ignorance being a problem in say, 1985. It's impossible to claim ignorance today given that you could spend an entire lifetime (and then some) just reading the stunning abundance of anti-benzo propaganda.


How old was I? This was just in 2010 so old enough. It's not a matter of being "fully informed" because addiction sneaks up on you. It's difficult for me to take advice from someone who takes massive amounts of drugs every single day on what tapering off of benzos is like/should be like. You have never done it so how would you know how you would react? And, it would probably be easier for you since you are on multiple drugs. It's ignorant to think there isn't any validity to any article that doesn't praise benzos. Benzo buddies is over the top, I agree with you on that, but that doesn't mean benzos addiction isn't real and that getting off them isn't a living hell for some people.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Holly89 said:


> I'm not really sure where to start here....
> 
> I am a 23 year old woman that has suffered with anxiety for nearly 10 years; yep, nearly half of my life. I've been back and forth to the doctor for it, and on and off medications. I've been off medication more than on it, mostly because no doctor will prescribe me anything that works or doesn't make things worse.
> 
> ...


Are you in the USA? Most if not all states have a behavioral health system funded by the state. It will be nurse practitioners and counselors, and they're probably overworked and underfunded, but it's something.

When I started clonazepam, my pill pusher psychiatrist gave it out pretty freely. It wasn't as big of a street drug back then. That stuff ruined my life. So it would be best to avoid it if you can. The side effects got to be worse than the panic attacks I was taking it for.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> How old was I? This was just in 2010 so old enough. It's not a matter of being "fully informed" because addiction sneaks up on you. It's difficult for me to take advice from someone who takes massive amounts of drugs every single day on what tapering off of benzos is like/should be like. You have never done it so how would you know how you would react? And, it would probably be easier for you since you are on multiple drugs. It's ignorant to think there isn't any validity to any article that doesn't praise benzos. Benzo buddies is over the top, I agree with you on that, but that doesn't mean benzos addiction isn't real and that getting off them isn't a living hell for some people.


Actually, I haven't taken any benzos at all today so far (and I woke up at midnight). It's hard to specifically remember my last benzo dose as I don't get withdrawals if I forget to take them. I think I took 4mg of Xanax before going to Aldi two nights ago, though that's a short acting med that should certainly be out of my system by now. While some think I should be shaking like a heroin junking desperate for a fix I'm feeling OK. I am sweating, but I think that has to do with temp rather than some withdrawal symptom.

We're both adults and we both had the same information available to US. Klonopin sent you on a trip to hell. Klonopin to me is a wussy drug that doesn't do much at all. I'm the guy who will take research chemicals that include the analog of Klonopin and I can take 10 at a time with no problem. Most others who did that would be having quite a long nap and foggy memory of why they're sleeping on the kitchen floor.

I think your personal story is unfortunate, but we're all adults, we make our choices and some turn out badly. I know decisions can turn out very badly. I'm one of the idiots who bought GM stock in 2005 because "it was a bargain." I lost 100% of that investment. Taught me what financial theory already should have: don't own individual stocks.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Actually, I haven't taken any benzos at all today so far (and I woke up at midnight). It's hard to specifically remember my last benzo dose as I don't get withdrawals if I forget to take them. I think I took 4mg of Xanax before going to Aldi two nights ago, though that's a short acting med that should certainly be out of my system by now. While some think I should be shaking like a heroin junking desperate for a fix I'm feeling OK. I am sweating, but I think that has to do with temp rather than some withdrawal symptom.


But you take multiple drugs. It's not hard for me to believe you don't feel benzo withdrawal when you, by your own admission, take large amounts of various other psych drugs.



> We're both adults and we both had the same information available to US. Klonopin sent you on a trip to hell. Klonopin to me is a wussy drug that doesn't do much at all. I'm the guy who will take research chemicals that include the analog of Klonopin and I can take 10 at a time with no problem. Most others who did that would be having quite a long nap and foggy memory of why they're sleeping on the kitchen floor.


And my point is that your reaction to benzos is by no means the norm. Neither is mine for that matter. But benzo addiction and withdrawal are quite real and it's not a matte of "being informed" because no one starts taking benzos thinking they will end up being addicted to them.

I could easily take upwards to 4 mg in a single day at the height of my use. That is about the time I realized this had become a problem. Because it no longer did much for me other than stave off what I was beginning to recognize as withdrawal. By the time I began to taper which was a year long process, Klonopin did nothing for me other than keep away that feeling of wanting to peel off my own skin. Addiction to these drugs sneaks up.



> I think your personal story is unfortunate, but we're all adults, we make our choices and some turn out badly. .


My story is the story of a lot of people. I am hardly an exceptional case. While I am not on some antibenzo warpath like the nutjobs at benzo buddies, I don't think it's fair to dismiss warnings about benzos as some people here seem to do. You call it antibenzo propaganda. It's not. Your experience hasn't been like mine. But again, you have never been through it. And you have other drugs to soften the blow. Since I actually have been though it, I speak from experience.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Shawn81 said:


> When I started clonazepam, my pill pusher psychiatrist gave it out pretty freely. It wasn't as big of a street drug back then. That stuff ruined my life. So it would be best to avoid it if you can. The side effects got to be worse than the panic attacks I was taking it for.


Not only did I have no trouble getting it, I got my dosage raised without anyone even raising an eyebrow.

The side effects can be awful. When I first started kpin, it actually did work. But tolerance builds, you have to take more. That is how it starts. It took me a year to get off it and was easily the hardest thing I have ever had to do in my life.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

WineKitty said:


> Not only did I have no trouble getting it, I got my dosage raised without anyone even raising an eyebrow.
> 
> The side effects can be awful. When I first started kpin, it actually did work. But tolerance builds, you have to take more. That is how it starts. It took me a year to get off it and was easily the hardest thing I have ever had to do in my life.


I hate the stuff. I found out after years that it was causing the jolts in my head, and a horrible dizziness that disabled me. I couldn't walk unassisted for almost two years. I still get the jolts and I've been off it for seven months after being on it for 13 years.

But now I'm having panic attacks again, which is why I started it in the first place. Especially at night. And my insomnia is through the roof.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> Not only did I have no trouble getting it, I got my dosage raised without anyone even raising an eyebrow.
> 
> The side effects can be awful. When I first started kpin, it actually did work. But tolerance builds, you have to take more. That is how it starts. It took me a year to get off it and was easily the hardest thing I have ever had to do in my life.


I'd note this isn't unique to benzos.

We both drink alcohol. And the clerk isn't going to raise and eyebrow no matter how much you buy. In fact, they'll give you a discount for buying in bulk -- like a full case of 12 liters of whiskey at a time. At his peak my brother was consuming a full liter daily. Since June 2010 he hasn't had a drop and he's perfectly comfortable with my drinking in front of him. He recently told me that back in 2007 a counselor had told him he'd end up dead if he kept drinking like he was, though it took a few more years to get thought to him.

His upstairs tenant was his drinking buddy. Evidently my brother was drunk out of his mind for years because he allowed the tenant & tenant's BF to let their pet rats live in the bathroom cupboards. I love rats, but no way in hell would I let these little poop & piss machines live in my cabinetry. He also lent this bum $20,000 which he's now writing off as a bad debt.

My brother may win for most degrees ever awarded by UW-Madison, but when intoxicated, he can be a total dumbass.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would entirely disagree with the idea that docs hand out too many benzos. Plenty of patients suffer because of the wussy little doses they get. These MDs should grow a set of balls and prescribe as much as necessary, regardless how high that might be.

I'm the guy who had a pdoc from 2003-2012 who gave me 10 mg of Xanax daily. He told me of a panic patient he had who was on 12 mg of Xanax daily for the last 20 years.

Now those are serious doses. Damn near everything on SAS is a sissy little dose.

I'm one of the rarities to thinks benzos should be the first line of treatment for SA. Why?

1. High degree of efficacy, working for most patients.

2. High tolerability, with relatively few patients stopping due to side effects.

3. They're dirt cheap, keeping health insurance costs under control and allowing uninsured patients to actually afford them.

4. No sexual side effects (unless you get up to a huge dose like 10 mg of Xanax per day, and even then the effect is minor compared to any SSRI)

5. They work immediately. How many patients would prefer a drug that has them feeling better within 2 hours rather than 2 months!

Are there negatives to benzos? Of course, and a patient should be well-informed regarding their options such that they can make an informed decision.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I think benzos have become increasingly harder to get. The two docs I have had over the last 11 years are pretty free with the prescription pad though. I just got lucky...if you can call it that.


----------



## Felicity Stewart (Jan 5, 2016)

My GP prescribed me 1mg twice a day in conjunction with mirtazapine and goals such as walking my pups to the park across the road alone and pushing myself a bit more each day which I'm doing.

I have other friends with anxiety who are also on Xanax and inputs proven to work very well.

I'd keep trying doctors, explain that you understand it can stop working but are very willing to try it along with something else, I know it can be frustrating and sadly it's people who abuse these drugs who destroy it for those who need it.

Xanax is classed as a narcotic and generally if your a long time user and won't be taken off it like me they will put you on a register bit I live in Australia so it may very well be different here, before this I was on Nitrazapam, I'm also on Tramadol for my lower back pain.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Felicity Stewart (Jan 5, 2016)

No-one gets put on 10mg of Xanax because it's not legal for a doctor to prescribe that much.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Felicity Stewart said:


> No-one gets put on 10mg of Xanax because it's not legal for a doctor to prescribe that much.


That may be the case in Australia but Ultrashy is in the US and actually did have a 10mg Xanax script that he was on for all those many years.


----------

